# MV Iceland



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,
Anyone have any Pics of the following,and any other info if possible.
Many thanks
Joller6

"MV Iceland" Currie Line of Leith 1954


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Joller possibly not the one, but here goes, (will give me typing experience.)
SS Iceland 2879 tons Built 1943, 315.5 x 46.6 x 23.0 One deck, cruiser stern.
code flags GFFT. DF. 3 CYL UP & DOWNER. 2 Single ended boilers @200 PSI.
Built by Caledon SB Co; Dundee. Engines built by NE Marine,Newcastle,
British flag. Registered Leith. Owned by Currie Line Ltd
In Currie line service 1952.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

*ex Iceland*

17.9.78 s.s. Efstathios collided Pireaus Roads. BU Elusius 1979. No pictures, West Hartlepool jeeps were rather unphotogenic, especially the ones where the woodbine funnel was retained.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Thank you*



R58484956 said:


> Joller possibly not the one, but here goes, (will give me typing experience.)
> SS Iceland 2879 tons Built 1943, 315.5 x 46.6 x 23.0 One deck, cruiser stern.
> code flags GFFT. DF. 3 CYL UP & DOWNER. 2 Single ended boilers @200 PSI.
> Built by Caledon SB Co; Dundee. Engines built by NE Marine,Newcastle,
> ...



Many thanks for that info,seems that is the one as it was in Currie Line Service 1952 (so 54 is not far off)
Many thanks again,and if you should happen to come across any Pic i would be gratefull.
Cheers
Joller6


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Barney,
Have been to the link you give ,but doesnt come up with any Pic,only the info on the ship,which i am also gratefull for.
Is there a way of getting a Pic of the Ship that i am possibly not aware of?
Cheers
joller6


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Joller6. Google.

Teesships Index
scroll to
In the beginning
scroll to In
In the beginning 4
see third ship down
CANNONBURY
Pic and Info

Having trouble with computer

Try this. let me know if you find it.

Barney.(Thumb)


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Youre a genius Barney,many thanks for that made an old feller happy mate!
God Bless!
joller6

Yipeeee!!!!!


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Very glad to have found it for you.
Cheers.
Barney.


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

*Iceland*

Hi Joller6,

If you go to this website you can find a picture of the ss Iceland with its later name: Moyle. http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships M/slides/Moyle-01.html. Also if you enter the National Maritime Museum website: www.nmm.ac.uk, click "Collections", then "Historic Photographs Catalogue" (on your right), scroll down and select "Merchant Ships" and type "Iceland", you can find the desired ship. If you click on the first "Iceland" (Scandinavian type - 1943), you can find the ships negatives. You can buy the photograph from the National Maritime Museum.

By the way, did you work on the ss Iceland in 1953? Because my grandfather served on it in that year.

Good Luck.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi KShips,
To you too many thanks for those links,i managed to get the Pic on the Photoship site which was great,but Alas on the other site you gave me NMM i do get a list of 4 ships up after doibg what you said,but no Pic at all just the following Text:

ICELAND (Br) 50.1 1943
General cargo,'Scandinavian' type
Currie Line Ltd
P22972 (5S) B 30 Jun. 1943 At quayside, Middlesbrough.

By the looks of this seems like there should be a Pic but nothing?
Or is this just for ordering purposes?
Anyway i have 2 Pics now so that is great!
As for me being on the Iceland,no i wasnt,this is research i am doing for someone, i joined the M/Navy a bit later in 1958.
Thanks again for all the help it is really appreciated. (FOR ALL)
joller6


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

Hi Jollier6, there's a photo of her as the "Moyle" here :-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=103613

regards Kenny.


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Joller6,

About the NMM website; you have to order the photo (and pay). You choose the size of the photo and they will develop it and later will post it to you on your postal address. (Go on with the instructions on the same page where you've found the Iceland).

KShips


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

OKIDOKI! KShips! Thanks for that,should have realised what to do silly me!
And again to ALL many thanks for the assistance,it is appreciated.
Cheers
joller6


----------



## FRANK FERRI (Oct 31, 2006)

R58484956 said:


> Joller possibly not the one, but here goes, (will give me typing experience.)
> SS Iceland 2879 tons Built 1943, 315.5 x 46.6 x 23.0 One deck, cruiser stern.
> code flags GFFT. DF. 3 CYL UP & DOWNER. 2 Single ended boilers @200 PSI.
> Built by Caledon SB Co; Dundee. Engines built by NE Marine,Newcastle,
> ...


Hi Frank Ferri, 
just joined. I sailed on Iceland 1953/1954 joined her in Imminghame, on 10 moth charter for Moxey SAvon & Co New York, serving on the American East Cost, paid off Hull, she was scrapped in Greece circa 1979


----------



## FRANK FERRI (Oct 31, 2006)

joller6 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone have any Pics of the following,and any other info if possible.
> Many thanks
> Joller6
> ...


Me again, Frank Ferri. I have a couple of pictures of Iceland, don't know how to get them to you though, can you help?


----------

